# Standard Poodle breeders in the UK???



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

_Astroid

Frances Ockford
Astroid Standard Poodles
Pocklington
York
Tel: +44 (0)1759 304 032
Web: http://brownpoodles.org/ 
Email: [email protected] 

Breeder, Judge and Exhibitor of Standard Poodles, on and off for 20 years plus.
I have occasional litters, from my Brown bitches.
Puppies are sold with pedigrees endorsed and not for export.
I health test my bitches for S.A. and their eyes and hips will be scored.
I am concerned about the welfare of the breed, and and totally against
mixing pedigree breeds, so please if you are wanting to
mix our elegant poodles with anything else, don't come to me!_

I know nothing about this breeder but thought I share this as a good starting point in your search!! best of luck :clover:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.champdogs.co.uk/guided/all_standard-poodle_breeders.html

Maefare has bred browns for years. Otherwise, I'd start emailing breeder and see if they can help you track down what you want.


----------

